# Kittens 7 weeks



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

FINALLY found the camera! Here are some of the little scruffies enjoying the nice weather

























Liz


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OMG they are adorable Liz!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aren't they precious!!! I didn't even know you had a cat due.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww - middle one looks like a little bandit  Looks like a little mask round his/her eyes  Very cute :001_wub:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> Aren't they precious!!! I didn't even know you had a cat due.


Yes well, you know what it's like here 

Liz


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

wow arnt they just lovely little fur balls lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

love their eyes! wow!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You guys know Im not up on all the breeds.. so what breeds are these Liz?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> You guys know Im not up on all the breeds.. so what breeds are these Liz?


I was wondering that too, because I've never seen anything so adorably...well, scruffy! They are so sweet!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

lizward said:


> Yes well, you know what it's like here
> 
> Liz


That's true---you do have the constant flow of rescues. It must be so heartbreaking, yet somehow joyful at least to see their cute little selves---does that make sense? I would have such a hard time doing what you do.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Oh my, how cute are they ...can i have them please.......,,,_


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> That's true---you do have the constant flow of rescues. It must be so heartbreaking, yet somehow joyful at least to see their cute little selves---does that make sense? I would have such a hard time doing what you do.


I do a small amount of rescue but these are not rescues. They're supposed to be Tiffanies but these coat lengths are really excessive and the faces are really persian-like which doesn't make a great deal of sense because although my boy has a lot of persian in him, Mum is really quite long faced and does not have a huge amount of coat. I can see me DNA testing before I'm through with this lot, but then I did that last year, spent hundreds of pounds on it to make sure of the parentage because I couldn't quite believe my eyes, and all but one of the ten kittens I tested was exactly what I thought it was. It's called paranoia 

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lizward said:


> I do a small amount of rescue but these are not rescues. They're supposed to be Tiffanies but these coat lengths are really excessive and the faces are really persian-like which doesn't make a great deal of sense because although my boy has a lot of persian in him, Mum is really quite long faced and does not have a huge amount of coat. I can see me DNA testing before I'm through with this lot, but then I did that last year, spent hundreds of pounds on it to make sure of the parentage because I couldn't quite believe my eyes, and all but one of the ten kittens I tested was exactly what I thought it was. *It's called paranoia*
> 
> Liz


I beg to differ. It's more likely irresponsible breeding.

If you have to DNA test at all something is wrong somewhere. If you have even consider it for a second time you clearly never learnt from the first time.

With this and your other 'outcross' (or is that a not particularly cleverly disguised oops litter?) litter you're really flagging up just how crazy your ethics appear to be!

Do you still let your entire queens roam the streets?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> I beg to differ. It's more likely irresponsible breeding.
> 
> If you have to DNA test at all something is wrong somewhere. If you have even consider it for a second time you clearly never learnt from the first time.
> 
> ...


Here you go again. I am working on an outcross programme, the outcrosses are registered. I have acquired cats specifically for this purpose, I have been stating my intention and my reasons for doing this for the last couple of years. The fact that your breed is big enough that you don't have genetic problems is great, unfortunately my breed does and since I am not a prize hypocrite (whatever else you might think of me) I am actually doing something about it. It may be no more than a gesture but it is costing me money (Burmese fetch rather more than outcrosses!) and no doubt losing me friends, but it is my decision and my conscience, all the kittens are being raised in exactly the same way as if they were full Burmese, and frankly I am not all that concerned if you don't approve.

Liz


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I beg to differ. It's more likely irresponsible breeding.
> 
> If you have to DNA test at all something is wrong somewhere. If you have even consider it for a second time you clearly never learnt from the first time.
> 
> ...


Do you ever have anything nice to say to anyone on here??? Every thread i've read regarding breeding/kittens, you seem to have a problem with something the OP has done!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

loz83 said:


> Do you ever have anything nice to say to anyone on here??? Every thread i've read regarding breeding/kittens, you seem to have a problem with something the OP has done!!!


Your right I do have a problem with a lot of threads posted about accidental litters, or even those posted by people claiming to be breeders with many years experience passing off their ethics as good ... when they are far from it.

It's called having a conscience and speaking out for the animals with no voice. If that make me a bad person ... well that's a cross I will have to bare I suppose.

I'm sorry if that sounds snappy, it's not meant to be. But I am getting fed up of people not looking into why I say what I do before trying to chastise me for speaking out! There's no smoke without fire as they say!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

loz83 said:


> Do you ever have anything nice to say to anyone on here??? Every thread i've read regarding breeding/kittens, you seem to have a problem with something the OP has done!!!


No she got all the positive rep cause she's a horrid member with nothing to contribute.......  
We love aunty Aurelia on here, those of us who want what's best for our cats anyway have received priceless advice!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

lizward said:


> I do a small amount of rescue but these are not rescues. They're supposed to be Tiffanies but these coat lengths are really excessive and the faces are really persian-like which doesn't make a great deal of sense because although my boy has a lot of persian in him, Mum is really quite long faced and does not have a huge amount of coat. I can see me DNA testing before I'm through with this lot, but then I did that last year, spent hundreds of pounds on it to make sure of the parentage because I couldn't quite believe my eyes, and all but one of the ten kittens I tested was exactly what I thought it was. It's called paranoia
> 
> Liz


I just went and googled "Tiffanies" as I think I've only heard of them in passing before. I see what you mean--they have longer coats than any of the cats I saw online. They're quite lovely. And my impression, just from my quick google, is that a Tiffany or Chantilly isn't a distinct official breed, but a variant of the British Longhair?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah no, wrong tiffany. That's one of the joys of it, Tiffany in the US means something different. Ours are effectively longhaired Burmillas (though they can be different colours). They originated from a Burmese / Chinchilla cross.

Liz


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ah, I see. It's all very complicated, and doesn't it just circle back on this whole "purity of the line" issue in the other thread. If a breed standard is one thing in one country, and something else in another, then who is to say what is furthering the line or the breed in any definitive sense?

Whatever the case, they are adorable--i don't think I've seen a cuter set of kittens---prettier, maybe, but not cuter in their scruffy good looks. I'm curious to see how they look when they get older.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No it's not that, it's just very unfortunate that two groups of people in different countries chose two identical sounding names (the spelling is different that's all) to describe two completely different breeds. It causes a lot of confusion I can tell you.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_are you keeping them Liz, i would be very interested to see how they turn out as adults,i think they are gorgeous, very unusual.xxx_


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No, I can't possibly justify keeping any of these - well, maybe just one ...

Liz


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovely kittens (aren't they all?) but they look like little moggies, which I guess ultimately they are?

My concern is that not you simply have another litter of crossbred kittens, when rescues are already groaning with cats. Though obviously you will be selling yours ...


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think you're getting the threads confused. I never said these are outcrosses.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Amethyst said:


> Lovely kittens (aren't they all?) but they look like little moggies, which I guess ultimately they are?
> 
> My concern is that not you simply have another litter of crossbred kittens, when rescues are already groaning with cats. Though obviously you will be selling yours ...


 if you read the posts you will see these are Tiffanies not cross breeds,  just that their coat is slightly longer than usual i think,


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

How cute are they  The third one down looks very like a birman/persian first generation my mother had in the past.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tylow said:


> How cute are they  The third one down looks very like a birman/persian first generation my mother had in the past.


 i love the third one down, my daughter said it looks like it has persian in it, gorgeous little face it has.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Their ears are rather smaller than usual too. I guess it's all the persian in the background coming out. What can't be clearly seen on the photos is that they are smokes - I admit I was hoping for a bit more variety in terms of colour and pattern but they really are sweet.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i love the third one down, my daughter said it looks like it has persian in it


That's because it has!

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lizward said:


> Their ears are rather smaller than usual too. I guess it's all the persian in the background coming out. What can't be clearly seen on the photos is that they are smokes - I admit I was hoping for a bit more variety in terms of colour and pattern but they really are sweet.
> 
> Liz


 i agree its hard to tell the colour, i think we may need more pictures of them when you have time.....,


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> i agree its hard to tell the colour, i think we may need more pictures of them when you have time.....,


Agreed! We really do need more pictures!! :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dagny0823 said:


> Agreed! We really do need more pictures!! :001_wub:


,,,_yes because the first two pictures, the kittens look kind of brown ,chocolatey brown, and i adore chocolate cats/kittens, so i NEED to see more pictures of them, to see if they are brown/chocolate, cos if they are, im going to kidnap one of them.....,,_


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Definitely black smokes I'm afraid - it's just that they were photographed in the sun.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I managed a couple more, they are 10 weeks now

















Liz


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Stunning babies liz, you must be proud


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

lovely kitties love the grey one


----------



## whippetman (Apr 22, 2011)

aww, they look real cuties, bet your proud of them:001_smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_ oh yes you can see the colour much better now, they are really stunning Liz, _


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

wow, they are the cutest things ever!!! that last one looks like he posed specially on that pic lol little poser


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

really cute can tell that they are black smokes now!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They've really come on over the past three weeks haven't they? Gorgeous little things. I love their green eyes :001_wub:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww they are lovely


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

They're so pretty. And it looks like they're growing into their fur now, not quite as scruffy!  

I don't know anything about Tiffanies. You said their ears and coats were a little unexpected? As they're growing, are they looking more like the breeds standard now? 

Oh and can you pop one in the post to me?  x


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

They are so adorable! Never heard of the breed before but love their unusual looks


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Dozymoo said:


> They're so pretty. And it looks like they're growing into their fur now, not quite as scruffy!
> 
> I don't know anything about Tiffanies. You said their ears and coats were a little unexpected? As they're growing, are they looking more like the breeds standard now?


Yes the fur doesn't seem to be as long, but I'm sure it must be! No, they're not going to be showable, that's for sure. Just too persianish.

Liz


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

lizward said:


> Yes the fur doesn't seem to be as long, but I'm sure it must be! No, they're not going to be showable, that's for sure. Just too persianish.
> 
> Liz


Well they look great to me! But then my breed is the BSH so I obviously have a preference for that Persianish look. They're cute little kittens!  x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are going to be handsome little things when they're grown. Beautiful faces!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Gorgeous kittens


----------

